
QuickTime in OS X Yosemite reveals that Apple cares about status bars - robin_reala
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2014/08/quicktime-in-os-x-yosemite-reveals-that-apple-cares-about-status-bars
======
SlashmanX
What happens if you actually want to show something from the status bar, such
as signal dropouts?

